# Finished a batch of Vertical Jigs



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Wade(true-king), Tom(First Catch), Andrew(FishingAddict), and myself are finally making our own jigs now. Wade pours them,Tom and Andrew make the assist hooks, and I paint them. I finished about 20 of them and they turned out nice. I got the reflector tape and eyes from GBBT. 

I still have alot to learn about painting these, but I thought this one was decent.










The Wall


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks good, waiting for "after "pics!! You know, the ones with fish in the grease!!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys doing this has got me wanting to make my own jigs too! Awsome job..


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

SWEET!!!:clap:clap


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

jigs look great, what do you think each one costs you guys? gotta be a bunch cheaper than store bought right?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are the bright green ones?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bombtosser (3/19/2009)*jigs look great, what do you think each one costs you guys? gotta be a bunch cheaper than store bought right?


Oh yeah, much more affordable.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice looking jigs there guys. No doubt yall will be doubled up in no time with those jigs.

Rob


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish aren't picky, they will eat them up. I used a jig yesterday that barely had any paint left on it and they were inhaling it.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *true-king (3/19/2009)*Where are the bright green ones?


Here's one


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

They look AWESOME guy's. The shape looks really similar to the old *Salas 6x*...Can't wait for pics of the catch.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you guys like the shorter jigs better than the longer skinnier ones? Know if one produces more than another? I have yet to do any jigging, but you see more of the longer ones than the shorter in the stores.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *N-Reel-Trouble (3/24/2009)*Do you guys like the shorter jigs better than the longer skinnier ones? Know if one produces more than another? I have yet to do any jigging, but you see more of the longer ones than the shorter in the stores.


I think both types work just as well. I use short and long jigs and see no difference. All you need is something with action and shine.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

I have had a box of over 20# of jigs we used to use in :bowdownNJ to jig for northren mackrel. I have been sand blasting off the old crome finish and spray painting them with that base coat top coat paint from advanced auto (like metal flake and candy colors) I buy the hooks from outcast. Next time i go to GBBT I'll by some eyes and reflective tape.As soon as i give them a try i will post pictures of jig's and all the fish that they catch.....


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

a few friends and i have been making our own jigs as well. congratulations!! those look great. i personally like the williamson types better because they have less of a "wide" surface area and seem to get down much faster than the butterfly types. i personally like making my own because of the money i save. with times like these, who can't afford to save a little $$$


----------

